# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua nệm lò xo cho gia đình



## Langkietnhi (16/4/19)

*Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Nệm Lò Xo Cho Gia Đình*

Nệm lò xo ngày càng trở nên khá thông dụng với người tiêu dùng Việt bởi những tiện ích phù hợp có thể sử dụng cả vào mùa đông hay mùa hè nóng bức. Nhưng là thế nào để chọn được một chiếc nệm tốt, sử dụng bền bỉ trong thời gian dài mà không bị xẹp lún thì quý khách hàng cần phải tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin trước khi mua để đảm bảo không mua nhầm hàng giả, hàng nhái. Qua bài viết Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Nệm Lò Xo Cho Gia Đình này mình muốn chia sẻ đến những quý khách hàng thân thương một vài mẹo nhỏ để chọn cho gia đình mình chiếc nệm lò xo ưng ý nhất cả về chất lượng lẫn mang lại tính thẫm mỹ cho căn phòng ngủ của gia đình.






Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Nệm Lò Xo Cho Gia Đình​
Giường ngủ là người bạn thân thiết gắn bó với giấc ngủ của chúng ta mỗi ngày, vì thế bạn cần phải lựa chọn cho mình chiếc nệm phù hợp với tình trạng cơ thể để lúc nào cũng cảm thấy thoải mái khi được ngã lưng trên chiếc giường quen thuộc. Đặc biệt tránh tình trạng khi mua nệm không tìm hiểu thông tin về sản phẩm và phải mang về một chiếc nệm quá cứng hoặc quá mềm so với sở thích thì nó sẽ trở nên tệ hại khiến  cơ thể bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi, đau nhức vào mỗi buổi sáng. Bên dưới đây là những kinh nghiệm chọn mua nệm lò xo mà ad đã tích lũy và chọn lọc, mời các bạn cùng tìm hiểu nhé:

*1. Tìm hiểu trước thông tin nệm và giá cả*
Để tìm được nhà phân phối tốt thì trước khi mua hàng, bạn cần tìm hiểu thông tin từ nhiều nguồn như internet, hỏi người quen hay bạn bè đã từng sử dụng nệm, tham khảo giá bán nệm từ nhiều cửa hàng cùng với các chính sách sản phẩm, giao hàng, bảo hành,…Bên cạnh đó, việc phân biệt nệm thật, nệm chính hãng cũng rất quan trọng. Tốt nhất bạn nên đến các cửa hàng uy tín, các showroom được niêm yết trên website chính của thương hiệu để tránh mua hàng giả nhé.

*2. Lựa chọn kích thước nệm phù hợp:*
Nệm lò xo được thiết kế theo dạng nguyên khối to nên khá cồng kềnh và nặng. Vì thế khi mua nệm, bạn cần quan tâm tới kích thước nệm xem có phù hợp với căn phòng hay không để thuận tiện việc di chuyển vào trong phòng, ngoài ra bạn phải đảm bảo rằng cổng, cầu thang và cửa phòng ngủ của ngôi nhà - nơi sẽ nơi sẽ di chuyển nệm đi qua đủ rộng rãi. Theo những kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi để vận chuyển *nệm lò xo* với các kích cỡ tiêu chuẩn một cách thuận lợi nhất  thì diện tích cửa phòng phải có chiều cao tối thiểu 2m và chiều rộng 2m và trong trường hợp chuyển lên tầng cao thì cầu thang phải có khoảng không trên cao ít nhất 2m và chiều rộng cầu thang là phải từ 1,5m. (trừ trường hợp size ngoại khổ lớn hơn 2m)

Lựa chọn kích thước nệm phù hợp với số lượng người nằm hoặc đúng chuẩn với size giường nhà bạn, bởi nệm nệm quá chật sơ với giường sẽ bị gò bó, rồi lâu ngày ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng tuổi thọ của nệm

*3. Độ bật lún của nệm:*
Hiểu được nhu cầu khác nhau của từng đối tượng nên nhà sản xuất cũng cho ra đời những chiếc nệm có độ đàn hồi khác nhau. Chẳng hạn như đối với người cao tuổi, trẻ nhỏ hay những người có vấn đề về tiền đình, đau lưng, đau khớp thì nên dùng loại nệm cứng. Còn với những người trẻ tuổi, trung niên yêu thích sự êm ái thì nên chọn cho mình một một chiếc nệm mềm, có độ lún bật cao.
Tuy nhiên, với kinh nghiệm chọn nệm lò xo thì lời khuyên dành cho bạn là không nên chọn nệm quá cứng hoặc quá mềm. Bởi như vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến cột sống của bạn. Một chiếc nệm hoàn hào nhất sẽ giúp cơ thể được nâng đỡ hoàn hảo, người nằm sẽ cảm thấy thả lỏng tự nhiên không gò bó.

*4. Ngại gì mà không nằm thử nệm:*
Đây chính là quyền lợi của bạn nên ngại gì mà không nằm thử nệm. Bạn nêm nằm thử lên nệm, xoay trở một vài tư thế xem có cảm thấy thực sự thoái mái và phù hợp không. Không nên chọn quá cứng hay quá mềm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

*Lưu ý:*_ Khi bạn đang có nhu cầu chọn mua nệm lò xo, thì sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau._

*5. Lựa chọn nhà phân phối nệm uy tín:*
Việc lựa chọn một thương hiệu có tiếng và nhà phân phối uy tín sẽ giúp bạn giảm thiểu rủi ro mua phải hàng kém chất lượng vfa giá thành cũng sẽ được ưu đãi hơn chút ít đấy nhé. Ngày nay các thương hiệu nệm lò xo uy tín được nhiều khách hàng đánh giá cao như: Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Ưu Việt, Lotus, Edena...có nhiều dòng sản phẩm từ tầm trung cho đến cao cấp giúp quý khách hàng có sự lựa chọn đa dạng hơn.

Hy vọng những chia sẻ trên sẽ giúp ích được cho sự lựa chọn của khách hàng. Chúc quý khách sớm chọn được cho mình chiếc nệm lò xo tốt nhất nhé ^^

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------

